# Looking for advice on how to control ground bees and wasps



## GA_Bermuda (Jun 22, 2019)

Today I reached 38 stings from yellow jackets and paper wasps. All of these beasts are nesting in my mulch beds.

My current destruction strategy is to use 10 gallons of boiling soapy water and then spread Delta Dust. Within 48 hours the colony is gone. The hard part is finding the colony before they find me.

Is it possible to apply a ground spray that will kill current nests and keep future insects from creating new nests? I was considering using Bifen XTS mixed with Southern Ag Pyrethrin Concentrate and Exponent Insecticide Synergist. I am hoping the Pyrethrin with Piperonyl Butoxide would have immediate knock down effect and the Bifen would have a few weeks of residual control.

* My wife is anaphylactic allergic


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

I have been at war with Red (paper) Wasps and European Wasps around my home this summer. I have a large wooden deck that they love to make nests under and of course under the eaves of the house.

Bifen is good in mulch beds for crawling insects but it is not as rain fast as other products.

I have had GREAT success with keeping the ground kritters away using a mix of Suspend Polyzone and Talstar P. So this may work for your ground wasp problem.

In Central Texas our main concern is keeping the scorpions out of the house and away from the areas the kids play in. They are everywhere. The Suspend Polyzone seems to last longer and keep them at bay for the longest periods of time. I mix up 3-4 gallons in my backpack sprayer with a fan tip and blanket spray the whole area.

I have used Tempo SC in the past and it works well too. I don't feel like it lasts as long outdoors though. It still gets used inside.

For active attacks on the nests I have been using the Spectricide wasp spray from HD. Its cheap and I go through 6-8 cans a year staying on top of them. I cant justify spending $15 a can for the Wasp Freeze from DIY Pest Control at that volume of use. The key for me has been waking up early and attacking them while they are all on the nest still. I am able to get more of them at one time and fewer flying around trying to sting you after you piss them off.

YMMV Good luck and happy hunting!


----------

